# Continental Pheasant Shoot



## crbrumbelow (Nov 21, 2009)

Well I went to my first pheasant shoot today.  It was at Beaver Pond Farms right outside of Alvaton.  They turned out 230 birds total and got back 160.  It was an experience.  I got laughed at a little for using a 20 guage but at the end I was laughing cause some of those guys never hit a bird.  They had good food at lunch too, pheasant and sausage gumbo and sandwiches.  They have a nice place and most of the guys are very friendly.  There were a couple of know it all's but that is in every crowd.  I would recommend it for quail and deer hunting.  They had nice manicured fields for quail and food plots as well.  They said they stock the main pond with trout in the winter so the families that stay at the lodge can fish and keep them.  

All in all I had a good time and will definitely look in to running my dogs over there late in the winter.


----------



## Ga_mike (Nov 21, 2009)

We have been to those in the past. One guy that hunts with us uses a 20. I know a guy that uses a 410 and kills them.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 21, 2009)

If he's killing pheasants with a 410 I want him to buy me a lottery ticket . Not that they're hard to hit but they're tough as dang nails !


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 21, 2009)

maker4life said:


> If he's killing pheasants with a 410 I want him to buy me a lottery ticket . Not that they're hard to hit but they're tough as dang nails !




Tough as nails is right.  I hit one three times before he went down.


----------



## macdog82881 (Nov 22, 2009)

Where is this place at never heard of it and I live right in Alvaton


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 22, 2009)

Come straight off 362 and go across to Alvaton Rd.  Alvaton Road turns to dirt and then there are a couple of other turns but Beaver Pond Farms is on Bear Creek Road.  Its a pretty nice place.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Nov 22, 2009)

*Beaver Pond Farms*

Hey CR, what do they charge for the pheasant hunt? And do you know their quail rates?


----------



## ticeman (Nov 22, 2009)

20 ga is more than enough, in fact, an advantage is alot of cases. Ex: I shot a pheasant yesterday with my 12 at about 10 yds, completely destroyed that bird, swiss cheesed him. a 20 ga woulda been better in that case.


----------



## easbell (Nov 25, 2009)

We have a shoot coming up on Dec 12th. If anyone is interested send me a PM and I will get you the details.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 25, 2009)

I didnt get the rates.  I was invited to the shoot and my part was paid.


----------



## preston (Nov 26, 2009)

*beaver pond farm*

if any one has any info on this place i would like to get details on the quail hunting. thanks


----------



## gracat123 (Jan 7, 2010)

Please note> The Camilla Ga. Lions Club will be holding Its annual  Pheasant Shoot on the first Saturday in Feb. It is a Continental style shoot with 150 birds or more morning and noon shoot. It will include  breakfast and lunch depending on the hunt You choose and door prizes. The cost is only 150.00 per person and is for a very good cause. Please call Robert Davidson for more details at 229-336-3282. We gurantee you won't be disappointed if you like to shoot . Also every shooter gets plenty of Pheasant...                 Thanks


----------



## gracat123 (Jan 7, 2010)

great


----------



## seabisquit2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Beaver Pond Farms is extremely nice. Beautiful lodge and land. The owner is an awesome guy and very knowledgeable about ducks and their habits. I have been going there for the last thirteen years and have enjoyed every trip..to the max! Travis Trit joined us one year.


----------

